# [HW] Touchpad & Mouse USB contemporaneamente?

## Fuzzo

Salve!

Ho letto ed emerso "synaptics" e modificato il file XF86Config di conseguenza.

Il touchpad funziona a meraviglia (leggi: il click lo fa "premendo" sull'area di movimento oltrechè sul pulsante apposito) ma il mouse USB che di solito collego ha smesso di funzionare.

Vi posto se sezioni del file che a mio avviso sono più significative:

```

##########################################################################

# Module section

##########################################################################

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "synaptics"

EndSection

```

...

```

##########################################################################

# Input devices

##########################################################################

#

# Keyboard section

#

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver     "Keyboard"

    Option     "AutoRepeat"  "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"  "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"  "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

#

# Pointer section

#

Section "InputDevice"

     Driver      "synaptics"

     Identifier  "Touchpad"

     Option      "Device"       "/dev/input/event0"

     Option      "Protocol"     "event"

     Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

     Option      "LeftEdge"     "1900"

     Option      "RightEdge"    "5400"

     Option      "BottomEdge"   "1800"

     Option      "TopEdge"      "3900"

     Option      "FingerLow"    "25"

     Option      "FingerHigh"   "30"

     Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

     Option      "MaxTapMove"   "75"

     Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

     Option      "MinSpeed"     "0.02"

     Option      "MaxSpeed"     "0.18"

     Option      "AccelFactor"  "0.0010"

#    Option      "Repeater"     "/dev/ps2mouse"

     Option      "SHMConfig"    "on"

     Option "UpDownScrolling" "on"

 EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "USBMouse"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

...

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "AGP"

    Screen      "Screen AGP"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Grazie!

----------

## mfkr79

Prova cambiando

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "AGP"

    Screen      "Screen AGP"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Scrivendo "SendCoreEvents" al posto di "CorePointer" per il mouse usb, così

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "AGP"

    Screen      "Screen AGP"

    InputDevice "Touchpad" "CorePointer"    

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

...poi riavvia X

EDIT: Oops, mi era sfuggito, ha ragione motaboy, prima di tutto cambia

Option      "Device"      "/dev/psaux" come ti consiglia, poi eventualmente, prova quello che ho detto io

ariEDIT: sul mio portatile stick, touch e mouse usb mandano eventi sia su /dev/psaux che /dev/input/mice, ma dipende dalla mia config di x & di udev

----------

## motaboy

Ma sei sicuro che un mouse usb mandi gli eventi anche su /dev/psaux?

secondo me é meglio che li cambi con /dev/input/mouseX (numero) oppure mice (forse in questo modo peró ti becchi anche gli eventi del touchpad, ma non credo che tu usi mouse e touchpad contemporaneamente)

per vedere ti basta usare il solito "cat /dev/input/...."

----------

## mrfree

Ti posto le parti interessanti della mia configurazione (funzionante)

```

[...]

Section "Module"

   [...]

# Load Synaptics Touchpad module

    Load     "synaptics"

   [...]

EndSection

[...]

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver     "synaptics"

  Identifier     "TouchPad"

  Option    "Device"     "/dev/psaux"

  Option   "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

  Option   "LeftEdge"      "1900"

  Option   "RightEdge"     "5400"

  Option   "TopEdge"       "1900"

  Option   "BottomEdge"    "4000"

  Option   "FingerLow"   "25"

  Option   "FingerHigh"   "30"

  Option   "MaxTapTime"   "180"

  Option   "MaxTapMove"   "220"

  Option   "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option   "MinSpeed"   "0.02"

  Option   "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

  Option   "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option   "SHMConfig"   "on"

#  Option   "Repeater"   "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

    Identifier  "MouseUSB"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/usbmouse"

    Option   "Emulate3Buttons" "off"

    Option    "ChordMiddle"

#    Option   "Buttons" "7"

    Option   "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option   "Resolution" "800"

EndSection

[...]

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier   "Main Layout"

    Screen   "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "MouseUSB" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "TouchPad"  "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Inoltre usando i kernel della serie 2.6 puoi inserire in mouse USB anche dopo aver avviato X senza doverlo riavviare   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=92946

----------

## pascalbrax

se non ricordo male, nel readme del synaptics c'era scritto di impostare AlwaysCore al posto di CorePointer per poter far funzionare touchpad e mouse usb contemporaneamente anche se uno dei 2 e' temporaneamnete scollegato e poi ricollegato

----------

## X-Drum

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> se non ricordo male, nel readme del synaptics c'era scritto di impostare AlwaysCore al posto di CorePointer per poter far funzionare touchpad e mouse usb contemporaneamente anche se uno dei 2 e' temporaneamnete scollegato e poi ricollegato

 

ricordi benissimo! consigliano di associare AlwaysCore al mouse usb ad esempio...

in tal modo fa me funziona ma se avvio X senza mouse usb parte ma collegandolo in un secondo tempo è necessario un riavvio di X per farglielo rilevare....

SendCoreEvents permette di ovviare a questo problema?

----------

## mfkr79

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ...SendCoreEvents permette di ovviare a questo problema?

 

Io sul portatile ho il TouchPad, lo StickPoint e in più collego un mouse usb con rotella (stacco, attacco in ogni momento senza problemi).

Tutti e tre fungono bene, con l'emulazione dei terzo bottone, ed in più la rotella sullo usb.

Non uso il driver Synaptics, ma questo non mi priva di nessuna funzione del touch/stick (tipo il click sull'area di movimento del touch)

Queste le parti rilevanti del XF86Config  

```
Section "ServerFlags"

    Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "MyMouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "PS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mouse0"

    

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "USB_Mouse"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"     "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"       "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"
```

```
InputDevice "MyMouse" "CorePointer"

InputDevice "USB_Mouse" "SendCoreEvents"
```

C'é da considerare però che uso UDEV...con qualche regola custom

Touch & Stick sono dell'ALPS...

Secondo voi avrei dei vantaggi usando il driver Synaptics, se si quali?

----------

## X-Drum

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Non uso il driver Synaptics, ma questo non mi priva di nessuna funzione del touch/stick (tipo il click sull'area di movimento del touch)
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

intanto complimenti per il bellissimo avatar!  :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

io all'inizio non utilizzavo il driver synaptics e quindi ero "libero" di connettere e sconnettere il mouse usb liberamente e tutto sommato il touchpad funzionava...

ma sono passato al driver synaptycs poiche' mi permette di configurare piu' a fondo il touchpad e le regole per lo scrolling (puoi anche usare qsynpatics per modificare a volo i paramentri)

----------

## mrfree

Con la configurazione che ho postato poco prima uso il touchpad e il mouse USB contemporaneamente e senza necessità di riavviare X a seguito di un plug/unplug del mouse stesso   :Wink: 

NOTA: Questo è vero con la serie kernel 2.6 con la 2.4 era necessario riavviare X (almeno con la mia configurazione)

----------

## pascalbrax

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ricordi benissimo! consigliano di associare AlwaysCore al mouse usb ad esempio...
> 
> in tal modo fa me funziona ma se avvio X senza mouse usb parte ma collegandolo in un secondo tempo è necessario un riavvio di X per farglielo rilevare....
> ...

 

molto strano, io ho impostato AlwaysCore, ho inserito il supporto udev nel kernel (serie 2.6) e campiato pointer su /dev/input0 e /dev/input1 (vado a memoria, sto usando il fisso ora, sicuramente avro' scritto i /dev sbagliati...) e in questo modo potevo scollegare e ricollegare il mouse usb senza dover riavviare nulla... addirittura posso scollegare e ricollegare il touchpad e anche quello funziona senza problemi (ho un portatile hp, di quelli con lo switch hardware per disattivare il touchpad). con il vecchio sistema invece, se facevo partire X con il touchpad disattivato, non potevo piu' riavviarlo.

----------

## X-Drum

sisi confermo è anomalo,

l'esempio che hai fatto rende benissimo l'idea,

a questo punto dato che prima di adoperare synaptics tutto funzionava come date descrittto credo che sia colpa del driver synaptics....buh vedremo

----------

## pascalbrax

beh, ai tempi myzelf mi suggeri' di evitare di usare i driver synaptics del portage e di prenderli direttamente dal loro sito. ora non so se questo cambia qualcosa.

----------

## motaboy

Ma io ho sempre saputo che i driver synaptics sono inclusi in xorg/xfree. E che emergerli serviva solo per le vecchie versioni. Mi sbaglio?

EDIT: Mi sa di si...

----------

## X-Drum

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: Mi sa di si...

 

Affermative

----------

